# Sergeant Daniel P. Figgins



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Sergeant Daniel P. Figgins 
St. Charles Police Department
Illinois
End of Watch: Saturday, April 9, 2005

Biographical Info
Age: 53
Tour of Duty: 27 yrs
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details
Cause of Death: Heart attack
Date of Incident: Saturday, April 9, 2005
Weapon Used: Not available
Suspect Info: Not available

Sergeant Figgins suffered a fatal heart attack while in a foot pursuit of a suspect at approximately 0120 hours. He had been dispatched to investigate suspicious activity at the St. Charles East High School. Shortly after being the first officer to arrive at the scene, he advised dispatch that he was in a foot pursuit. When backup officers arrived, they located Sergeant Figgins unresponsive on the ground. He was transported to a local hospital where he was pronounced dead a short time later. 

Officers determined that entry had been made into the school's sports center, but no property was found missing. From the license plate of a car at the scene, five teen suspects were located, taken into custody, and charged with attempted burglary and possession of burglary tools. 

Sergeant Figgins had served with the St. Charles Police Department for 27 years, and is survived by his wife and two daughters.


----------



## MrJim911 (Jun 29, 2003)

I was one of the two Dispatchers working that night. A good guy that will be missed. 


RIP


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

My thoughts and prays are with his family.


----------

